# Walther P99 Trigger Systems



## jenglish

*Walther P99 Trigger Systems*

*AS: Anti-Stress*
*Affected Models*: Classic P99 / P99 AS / P99c AS
*Trigger Travel*: 0.55" Double Action & AS / 0.31" Single Action
*Trigger Reset*: 0.25"
*Trigger Weight*: 11 lbs. Double Action / 5 lbs. Single Action

The P99 AS is basically a hammerless Traditional Double Action pistol, which happens to be striker fired. The largest confusion in the trigger system is the AS mode itself, and with out that variable, the pistol would have a similar trigger action to a Sig Sauer or a Heckler and Koch.

The AS trigger system of the Walther P99 has three possible carry modes:

AS Mode
The first is the AS mode which will automatically engage after a round is chambered. The trigger is fully forward, as if in double action, but the striker indicator is to the rear and visible. This mode offers the safety of carrying the P99 AS in single action with a light yet long trigger pull.

DA Mode
The second mode is Double Action. After a round is chambered, the decocking button can be depressed, releasing the striker into a double action trigger pull. In this mode the trigger is fully forward and the striker is at rest and no longer visible to the rear of the slide. After the trigger is first pulled, all subsequent shots will be in single action. This mode is considered, among fellow P99 AS owners, to be the safest mode to carry the AS in.

SA Mode
The third mode of carry for the P99 AS is Single Action. This mode can be achieved by chambering a round into the AS mode, then slowly pulling the trigger to the rear until you hear the SA portion of the sear engage. There will be an audio able click and the trigger will remain in the rear position. This mode will also automatically engage after the first trigger pull in double action mode.

*QA: Quick Action*
*Affected Models*: Classic P99 QA / P99 QA (2004-Present) / P99c QA
*Trigger Travel*: 0.27"
*Trigger Reset*: 0.27"
*Trigger Weight*: 8 lbs.

The Quick Action trigger system is a pre-cocked striker system, much like a Glock. The length of pull can be different from pistol to pistol, based on the number on the striker itself. The higher the striker's number, the longer the length of pull. This trigger system offers a consistent trigger pull from the first shot to the last. The decocker button on the slide of the QA is for disassembly only, and will deactivate the pistol when depressed.

The QA has only one carry mode, with the trigger fully forward and the striker will not protrude from the indicator hole although it is partially cocked:

*DAO: Double Action Only*
*Affected Models*: P990 / P99 DAO / P99c DAO
*Trigger Travel*: 0.55"
*Trigger Reset*: 0.55"
*Trigger Weight*: 9 lbs. Double Action

The Double Action Only trigger of the P99 DAO offers another trigger option with a consistent pull from the first to the last shot. In this trigger system, the striker is always at rest meaning the trigger has a much longer pull with every shot, compared to the Quick Action. Also, the full trigger weight can be felt through the entire arc of the trigger's travel. This trigger can be compared to that of any other double action only pistol.

This trigger system has only one carry mode, with the trigger fully forward and the striker will not protrude from the indicator hole in the rear of the slide.

_________________
All measurements were taken from the 2006 Walther America Catalog.


----------



## priler

pardon me for sticking this in here but i do believe the latest p99 AS weight of pull is 8.8lbs. DA and 4.4 SA,walther web site i think is not correct...correct me if i'm wrong here.

i'f never measured mine but it does feel like it.i've seen this from a few sources and i have a pistol that i know is 12lbs. and the walther is no where near it.


----------



## buck32

*Gritty Walther trigger pull*

Next purchase is likely to be a Walther P99c. I have handled a number of P99's in both the QA and AS configuration (about a half dozen new ones). One item of concern is the gritty feeling of the trigger while squeezing. Does this feeling go away with use?


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes - it smooths out - the claim is after 500 rounds. I bought a SW99 clone once, and it was very gritty. 40-50 dry fires and it was fine after that.


----------



## priler

what shipwreck said,plus,what you have to keep in mind is that it depends on which version you're looking at.there have been three generation of p99s(not counting s&w).the original p99 AS had a trigger pull weight of i believe 11 lbs. in DA and according to pretty much all the information that i have seen the trigger was pretty creepy but on the latest version the DA pull is about 8.8 lbs. and the trigger has been drastically smoothed out.in fact,i honestly believe that they have been coming with a slight polish job on trigger parts.i can see some of this on mine unless my eyes are decieving me.

originally,mine(3rd. gen,latest) had very little creep with some stacking at the end.after about 500 pulls there is no creep to speak of at all,some stacking and then,bang.i do not have the words to express how happy and satisfied i am with the DA pull of my p99.i can be really quick and very accurate with it.however,i don't have experiance with the QA.


a bit more information,i had forgotten that i had downloaded a 2004 catalog from walthers site.looking at it again,it specifically states that the AS DA pull weight is 4000g and the SA is 2000g.that's in grams so......448g=16oz.=1lbs......that means the DA pull weight is 8.92lbs. and SA is 4.46lbs...it also states that the QA is 3800g which is 8.48lbs.

however,if you go to walthers USA site it still says for the AS,11lbs=DA and 5lbs.=SA.also,some of the pictures i believe are wrong.i think walther is poorly represented in the US but from every account there service through s&w has been top notch.


----------



## buck32

Thanks for the information. I have a Kahr PM9 and the gun and trigger took 200+ rounds to break-in. So I will take it as the Walther also needs some break-in time.

Another question: Is there a way to tell if one is purchasing a S&W Walther P99c or a genuine Walther P99c?


----------



## priler

going from memory,only some of the early .40s&w models had the barrel and slide maid by s&w,all subsequent .40s&w p99 were maid by walther.this was probably done out of conveniance and because s&w was going to produce the sw99 anyway and offer it in .40s&w.all of that has been over for a long time.

ALL 9mm p99 have always been made by walther,including the p99c.

all current walthers are made by walther,sw99 and other ppk based copies not withstanding.

one sure way,if your buying used,to make sure your walther is totally made by them is to look for the eagle over N mark on the slide and the barrel...yes,both places.as far as i am aware walther has always produced all of the frames and internal works.they have always said "made in germany"where your supposed to place your trigger finger when not on the trigger and an eagle over N on the very top of the trigger guard.this applies to all frames from the beggining.

any walther that you order brand new at a s&w dealer will be made totally by walther.don't be fooled by the s&w name on the front part of the slide.they are only the distributor.there has been alot of confusion on this from some people.

all in all there have been very few barrels and slides made by s&w and only in .40s&w.

.....and then of course you have the sw99 but that's a different story.


----------



## ODemiurgeO

I just wanted to thank you jenglish. I plan to purchase a P99, but everything I have read has been a bit confusing and/or contradicting regarding the trigger system options. After I read your posted however, I was able to make my decision to purchase an AS.


----------



## priler

i hate it when people post wrong information on the net so i wanted to put this in here. i recently had a chance to shoot a freinds 1st. generation p99 that's also DA/SA and to be honest i found the trigger just as light and smooth as my 3rd. gen. so i may have been off when i described the 1st. gen. as being "pretty creepy".

the pistol has had several thousand rounds through it and we're not sure if it may have had any mods done to it but i still wanted to put this in here.the rest of the info i posted i believe is still correct though.

also,for any of you with the QA version there is a forum member on waltherforums.com that has posted information on how to lighten and improve the trigger.the thread is titled "how to make the QA trigger unsuck".there are also ways to lighten the AS version that you can ask there.

personally,i do not recommend this on any pistol from any maker that will be used for carry or any type of defense as it lightens the strike on the primers but it should be a non issue for strict use at the range or possibly at matches hopefully at least giving you a slight leg up against the SA boys.in any case,always test thoroughly with your choice of ammo.


----------



## Guest

I will be getting a P99 soon as a second gun. I have a Colt 1911 series 70. Which P99 the AS or the QA will be most like firing the Colt?


----------



## MLB

I love my P99 AS, but it's a long stretch to compare it's trigger to a 1911. The AS system is closer than the QA, but not close IMO. Just can't get near a single action steel 1911 trigger that translates straight back with a double action plastic one that rotates on a pin.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck

MLB said:


> I love my P99 AS, but it's a long stretch to compare it's trigger to a 1911. The AS system is closer than the QA, but not close IMO. Just can't get near a single action steel 1911 trigger that translates straight back with a double action plastic one that rotates on a pin.


For me I prefer a consistent trigger pull, so it seems in my case the QA would be the way to go. BTW the are the Glocks trigger system closer to the QA?


----------



## MLB

Yes, of the options available on the P99, the QA trigger is most "Glock like". I've fired the Glock, but not the QA trigger on the P99. I understand it to be consistent from shot to shot, and partially cocked for each.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck

Thats the one i'll be going with then.


----------



## tonkatruckjk

Can anybody tell me if there's any way to reduce the distance of the P99 QA trigger pull?

To clarify - I would like this gun much better as a CC weapon if the set trigger position was not so far forward. Some pictures might help:

Weapon - as is.









Weapon - as is, with my stumpy fingers as reference.









Weapon - trigger half-pulled - where it would be comfortable as starting point for pull.









Thanks - any ideas would be great.

Dan


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry - some people lighten the trigger on the QAs by cuttingc oils - I personally wouldn't do that on a self defense weapon (I have the A/S model).

But, no, there is nothing you can do to change that trigger position. Sorry.


----------



## Laufer

jenglish: Superbly written article! 

For what it might be worth--
the P99 (AS) DA pull's 'stacking', or increase in trigger tension during the last part of the pull, is certainly a good bit less than in an HK USP....

....and even a bit less than in an HK P30.
This Walther seems pretty decent-a smooth, predictably steady, increase in tension. It seems to be a "linear relationship".

This is why I decided to buy the P99 AS instead of either these two HK options (I really>>...would...<< have Liked the 9mm USP Compact), and although I also carry a Sig P6 (replaced the main spring) and CZ PCR, this P99 is sometimes carried, and is my First polymer handgun > .22 LR.

Any DA's pull and stacking, for me, is what counts in my guns, along with reported reliability and ergos--not how much forward trigger movement is required to reset into SA etc.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Laufer said:


> jenglish: Superbly written article!
> 
> For what it might be worth--
> the P99 (AS) DA pull's 'stacking', or increase in trigger tension during the last part of the pull, is certainly a good bit less than in an HK USP....
> 
> ....and even a bit less than in an HK P30.
> This Walther seems pretty decent-a smooth, predictably steady, increase in tension. It seems to be a "linear relationship".
> 
> This is why I decided to buy the P99 AS instead of either these two HK options (I really>>...would...<< have Liked the 9mm USP Compact), and although I also carry a Sig P6 (replaced the main spring) and CZ PCR, this P99 is sometimes carried, and is my First polymer handgun > .22 LR.
> 
> Any DA's pull and stacking, for me, is what counts in my guns, along with reported reliability and ergos--not how much forward trigger movement is required to reset into SA etc.


I also found the P99AS trigger to be very "linear" in stacking in the double action, giving a smoother perceived pull. I tend to mostly carry a Beretta Px4 compact (Reduced hammer spring) which also has a very smooth, predictable double action trigger pull. I recently installed an optimized performance trigger bar in it, which decreased the over-travel of the trigger as well as shortens the reset distance. Very little perceived stacking in this trigger. 
The CZ P07 similarly seems to have very little perceptible stacking, but not as smooth as the Beretta.


----------



## Laufer

SSGN_Doc:

As for my CZ PCR, it is my only handgun which could use a better, smoother DA pull.
Having read that the old CZ 82/83 series had about Twice as many internal components as my true Makarovs, maybe there is a simple fix for newish PCRs ?

Will go to the Original CZ forums about that.


----------



## Babbalou1956

I've read that Caniks are P99 clones but supposedly have excellent triggers. Curious what they did differently. Maybe just polished parts? Lighter springs?


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Have to unwrap some of the details.

The original Canik TP9 was a pretty close copy of the Walther P99AS. A double action/single action striker fired pistol with a decocker. If you compare those side by side with the Walther you will see many design similarities. But the triggers, side by side on those two apples would put the Walther ahead.

Fast forward to 3 generations of Caniks and what most people are talking about are the single action only Caniks. These are closer to a copy of the Walther PPQ and would be a apples to oranges comparison to the Walther P99AS.

Canik does make, of did make, a DA version that stays closer to the P99.

I have a second generation version (TP9V2, which is a DA/SA) And P99AS. Trigger characteristics are very similar but the Walther is more polished. The Walther also costs about double.


----------



## RUT

>>Canik does make, of did make, a DA version that stays closer to the P99.<<

TP9DA


----------

